
On Balanced Trees and Car Insurance - raganwald
http://okasaki.blogspot.com/2008/05/on-balanced-trees-and-car-insurance.html
======
raganwald
There's something fundamentally important here, a perspective that certain
practices are insurance against disaster even if they add a constant amount of
overhead.

